# Slow cold windy afternoon.



## alleyyooper (Feb 5, 2017)

Eric called me yesterday and said he had a home showing appointment canceled did I want to go give a try at a few spots for coyotes. I asked what time and where should I meet him, he said to pick him up at home. Maybe if I got there around 3:00 we could get in 4 or 5 sets, should be decent with the sun shining. We would start at the Christmas tree farm as we haven’t been there in a couple weeks or more. , I told him was windy, my weather station was showing 12MPH winds with gust to 23MPH and a wind chill of 5F. It would also maybe not be as windy at the Christmas tree farm also with the pines blocking the wind. Did he have any other ideas on avoiding the full blast of wind. Thought maybe we could hit the beef farm of Albrights as it was on the hilly side there. Also with the sun shining the coyotes may be laying on an east facing hill side out of the wind and in the sun. Might do the Holmes place also as it was hilly there also.

I had been outside for a little bit cutting some wood so knew that wind was really wielding a Sharp knife cutting up any exposed skin. I wore a set of silks then my heavy weight Damart long johns above the silks. A good insulated flannel shirt would go in the pack to be put on once ready to walk to the sets, with my Wallis snow camo since we have about 4 inches of snow on the ground and of course I would be taking my snow camo fleece balaclava, And this time I would even take some light fleece gloves to wear even when shooting. Because of the wind I put the Remington 700 243 in the truck also. 

Got to Eric’s at 3:00 PM he loaded his gear in the warm truck adding a 2 quart thermos of tea. He said we would be glad we had some hot tea to return to when we finished a set. I laughed and said I had already thought of that and laced mine heavy with honey for the sugar to quickly light the body fire.

We made it to the Christmas tree farm walked back to where we had made the last set decided to change the location because of the swirling winds there. The thread I have hanging off the front sling swivel was twisting around like a stomped on snake. I was glad once we had the callers out and decoy, could snuggle up against a pine tree and stick my hands in my pockets with the heat packs and remote. Decide that we would start with a squalling piglet then add in with the second call a pack of excited coyotes. Called a good 25 minutes and saw nothing. Waited another 15 minutes and packed it in. 

Headed to the Holmes farm hadn’t hardly got out of the truck when Mister Holmes drove up and said that he had a logging crew back in the woods taking out all the timber grade wood. We were happy to hear that before walking back and finding that going on. They had started Monday so we were not told when the call was made last Friday asking about hearing and sightings of coyotes.

Off to the Albright farm we went, Eric starts telling me about this property he has listed that is 80 acres with 70 of it woods, another 20 acres next door vacant that the owners of the listed property had tried buying for several years at different times. He said the owners had packed up and moved to the ladies child hood place near Traverse City, her father had passed last fall leaving that place to them it was 160 acres of mixed farm land and woods. Eric said we could hunt there till the place was sold. Has a ridge in crescent shape south facing with part facing east along a creek and that over grown 20 next door.

We get to the Albright farm and are putting on our gear when Mister Albright walks up and said he had scared 3 coyotes that morning while spreading manure. Said they had been lying just over a hill crest taking in the sun he believed. They had run off to that big drainage ditch. We walk back to near that area find a couple bushes by a big stone pile to block the wind some. Set the calls out with a decoy about 175 yards out a bit far possiblably in the wind but seemed like the best location. Start the call with a deer hung in a fence sound full blast in the wind. Ran that for 10 minutes then got the coyote sound going enjoying themselves. Shut the deer bellowing off soon after. Doesn’t take a couple coyotes long to kill a deer so you don’t want to be running that sound over long, same with a dying rabbit sound. To many will run the sounds way longer than the critter could live with a coyote or two chewing on them. Right at 18 minutes 3 coyotes peek over the edge on the drainage ditch about 125 yards out in my sector looking at that decoy out in the field aways. I signal to Eric I am going to shoot the lead coyote and he can clean up. I fire and think I have missed as the coyote runs but drops after going about 20 yards. Eric also got one before the third disappeared over the lip of the ditch. My coyote is a big male teeth and foot pads indicated it was on the older side. 

We get to Eric’s listed property. We grab our gear and walk back into the woods with the wind out of the west mostly but still swirling some we decide to set up downhill along the creek and see what we can call out. It should be dark in about 45 minutes. We start with a little yap dog chasing chickens since the owners had a lot of chickens that free ranged and also had a yappy little dog that would chase them at time Eric said. After 20 minutes no taker so we waited for 10 minutes and packed it in.

Get back to the truck and Eric says he want to make sure the furnace is still keeping the pipes thawed and all is well. While he is in there he resets the timers on the lights so it appears people are still living there. We finish up the last of the honey laced tea on the way back to Eric’s place. I get invited to have supper there with them and since Kare isn’t home, is spending the day with her mom and will get home late I except. Eric and I go out and skin the tow coyotes and talk about going out again Saturday and 
Sundays meeting. 





Al


----------

